# Bandwidth Meter



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi all,
Check this link and see what your internet connection's bandwidth is -

http://www.2wire.com/meter/bm.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

I moved my mouse. It said *894.7* ?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Prophet,

Welcome to TSG 

So where is big foot at? The redwoods?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Thats very good Prophet. You're lucky  

See if its the same even if you dont move any of the devices...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

> So where is big foot at? The redwoods?


If I knew *that*..... 

New reading w/o the mouse movement is:

*964.5 kbps*.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! But is that true or not?


----------



## Boesman (Sep 16, 2002)

Mine came up at 1584 - then in the high 1400's

is that good ??


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I guess so... that is pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Outside of this Reg Tweak what's another good way to get my speed above the 900kbps wall?

*This Registry fix speeds up internet/remote (using Windows Explorer and/or Internet Explorer) browsing process considerably on most MS Windows 32-bit machines connected to a network and/or remote computer(s).
This actually fixes a BUG in MS Windows OSes that scan shared (remote) folders/files across the network for Scheduled Tasks, and can add a delay as long as 30 seconds (!), because it uses extra time to search the remote computer(s). 
To do this, run Regedit and go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer\NameSpace
In the right hand pane highlight the {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} Value and delete it: right-click on it -> select Delete -> click OK.

RECOMMENDED: Export (BACKUP) this Registry key to a REG file FIRST, to be able to restore it (by running the REG file) if necessary. In Regedit: highlight the key name in the left hand pane -> click "Registry" from the menu -> select "Export Registry File..." -> type a file name in the "File name" field -> browse to the destination of your choice -> push the Save button.

This Registry change takes effect immediately.
Just start MS IE while connected to the network/internet to see the difference. 

*


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! if you got that tweak from this link then fine, but anyways a pretty useful link -

www.speedguide.net


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Naw, I got it from here:

*AXCEL's 216*
Trouble is, this one will keep you up all night long.

edit> Fixed link.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok!

Anyways Prophet and Boesman,

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Status:
Test completed...
Bandwidth = 3090.9 Kbps

This seems a little high. More accurate results are garnered by loading larger "dummy" files, and averaged over several tests and different times of day ("peak" & "quiet" times). My ISP has a 20mb download test. I also use: http://www.thebandwidthplace.com.

~Jim


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thx for that one Jim... 

I just found the site I posted above and when I checked I got good results...


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi pvc9,
Checked our T1 line here at work- 364.5
Going to check mine at home. Should be a lot better!!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! Hope it shows the correct results at Home too ...


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Here at home it was: 1069.7


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Gr8...


----------



## Boesman (Sep 16, 2002)

Your raw speed was 2031213.11 bits per second

2 megabits per second

Not too shabby at all


----------



## Boesman (Sep 16, 2002)

Rating

Compared to all connection types worldwide, yours is fantastic 
Comparisons

your speed --------------------------------------

T1 -----------------------------------

56k modem ----


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

That speed is good but there are other connections too that could be 10 MBps or so...


----------

